# largest capacity protected 18650 battery



## mr.lumen (Sep 25, 2012)

i know of a 4000mah trustfire light but i know chinese batteries capacities are over stated so i just wanted to know what is the largest capacity liion protected 18650, price not an issue.

thanks guys!


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Sep 25, 2012)

*Enerpower + *3400 mah


----------



## mr.lumen (Sep 25, 2012)

ok i lied. 35 dollars for one 18650 is an issue. haha. i was thinking 15-20 dollar range. why are they so much???


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Sep 25, 2012)

Keeppower are good from 2800 mah to 3100 mah or sanyo 2600 mah.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 26, 2012)

Not largest capacity, but good quality/price ratio

Efest SANYO Protected 18650 3.7V, 2600mAh,* $14.20 /* *2pcs* (free shipping worldwide)
Intl-Outdoor Protected Sanyo UR18650FM, 2600mAh, *$17.88 /* *2pcs* (free shipping worldwide)
XTAR 18700 (Sanyo cell), 2600mAh, *$17.99 /* *2pcs* (free shipping worldwide)


----------



## moozooh (Sep 26, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> ok i lied. 35 dollars for one 18650 is an issue. haha. i was thinking 15-20 dollar range. why are they so much???


Because state of the art technology is usually expensive, and these are the best in class. For some applications longer continuous runtime is very important, sometimes even critical. Also, the cells are still rare and stocks are limited, especially for protected cells. Nothing to be surprised about.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 26, 2012)

In addition to the above, check out: Callies Customs 3100 mah, Redilast 3100 mah, AW 3100 mah


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 26, 2012)

There's lots of suggestions but which ones do you guys prefer? 

I've just been recomended a 3100 mAh ampmax 18650, anyone used on? Any good? Apparently a Panasonic cell with protection

Jamie


----------



## Shadowww (Sep 26, 2012)

jamie.91 said:


> There's lots of suggestions but which ones do you guys prefer?
> 
> I've just been recomended a 3100 mAh ampmax 18650, anyone used on? Any good? Apparently a Panasonic cell with protection
> 
> Jamie


As good as AW, RediLast, CK, Keeppower, Intl-Outdoor Store, and other brand 3100mAh batteries.
In fact, most of them are made on same factory, with just different label put on.
http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/AmpMax 18650 3100mAh (Black) UK.html


----------



## BenChiew (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been using exclusively AW rechargeables without any issues. RCR123, 17670, 18650.


----------



## drwaldo69 (Sep 26, 2012)

Love the Eagle Tac 3100 mAh 18650. Again, supposedly it is really a Panasonic. Have 5 of them and no problems.


----------



## mr.lumen (Sep 26, 2012)

good point. i didnt know those were the only cells out there with that high of a capacity. makes sense. to rich for my blood though



moozooh said:


> Because state of the art technology is usually expensive, and these are the best in class. For some applications longer continuous runtime is very important, sometimes even critical. Also, the cells are still rare and stocks are limited, especially for protected cells. Nothing to be surprised about.


----------



## mr.lumen (Sep 26, 2012)

thanks for all the suggestions guys. that battery test chart is extremely helpful havnt picked one yet. im gonna look through all of them to decide. thanks again!


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 4, 2012)

Good find! 23 a cell isn't too bad. Better than 35 a cell for the enerpower 3400 and better than the keepower since you can't buy them unless you buy a 100


----------



## Shadowww (Oct 4, 2012)

Efest 3400mAh's are $7.42/piece + shipping, which kind of makes sense because raw NCR18650B cells cost somewhere in $5-$6 ballpark.


----------



## Shadowww (Oct 4, 2012)

space-cowboy said:


> 1. mr.lumen is talking about *Protected* cells. mr.lumen, correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 2. If you find 3400mAh for 5-6 bucks let us know
> 
> 3. You better ask for *shipping charges* before you hit that buy button


1. Efest 3400mAh is protected

2. http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/575857900/New_Arrival_NCR18650B_3400mAh_3_7V.html more like 6-7, not 5-6, but still, not much more than $5.96 NCR18650A.

3. I got quoted $9.49 shipping for four 2900mAh ($4.83/piece, so $7.2/piece *with* shipping) ones, I don't see any reason why 3400mAh ones would cost more in shipping.. so that's just under $2.5/battery.


----------



## Dubois (Oct 4, 2012)

Shadowww said:


> Efest 3400mAh's are $7.42/piece + shipping, which kind of makes sense because raw NCR18650B cells cost somewhere in $5-$6 ballpark.



The group of companies that sell efest cells seem to have some online difficulties at the moment. bestinone, efestbattery, powerwholesale and 
bestvaping all seem to be unavailable.

The 3400mAh's were unavailable from these sellers recently, but when they come back in stock (assuming their websites return), expect to pay around $10 -$12 shipping per 4 cells - plus 4% Paypay fees. Still good value.


----------



## Dubois (Oct 4, 2012)

Very true, the first lot of 3400mAh batteries sold out really quickly, and new stock has been pretty slow appearing. Buying from these guys is also a bit of a pain - it takes a day or so, with shipping and price to be confirmed, but still OK if it comes off. Personally I'll wait a bit - don't really need these cells just yet.


----------



## Shadowww (Oct 4, 2012)

Dubois said:


> The group of companies that sell efest cells seem to have some online difficulties at the moment. bestinone, efestbattery, powerwholesale and
> bestvaping all seem to be unavailable.


Hmm, that's weird. I never used their sites (I prefer dealing with them directly through Skype), but it's quite weird that all 4 sites went down at once.


----------



## Dubois (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, I know it's the holiday period there, but think they might have screwed up their web domain licensing, or something. I doubt they are really gone, gone. Never thought to use Skype.


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 4, 2012)

has anyone tested the efest to see how legit they are? its about the only battery brand i could not find on this test 

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/EagleTac%2018650%203100mAh%20(Black)%20UK.html

id like to know how good they are before i pull the trigger. anyone know?


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 4, 2012)

the orbtronic 3400 isnt on that test either but the 3100 are and have great reviews. thats good to know if the efest arnt good


----------



## HKJ (Oct 4, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> has anyone tested the efest to see how legit they are? its about the only battery brand i could not find on this test
> 
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/EagleTac%2018650%203100mAh%20(Black)%20UK.html
> 
> id like to know how good they are before i pull the trigger. anyone know?



I will be adding Efest batteries to my test over the next few months.


----------



## Dubois (Oct 5, 2012)

HKJ said:


> I will be adding Efest batteries to my test over the next few months.



That's good to know HKJ. 
I just got a quote of about $17 shipping for 4 x efest 3400mAh cells and 4 x efest 16340. Little higher than I thought, but brings total price to $56.

I can wait for the review.


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 5, 2012)

Crap that's a lot for shipping! Was that from Alibaba? Someone in the states needs to get a big load of them so we can save on shipping  if their any good that is.



Dubois said:


> That's good to know HKJ.
> I just got a quote of about $17 shipping for 4 x efest 3400mAh cells and 4 x efest 16340. Little higher than I thought, but brings total price to $56.
> 
> I can wait for the review.


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome! Hopefully sooner than later I want to get them in a light by mid November as a gift for a friend. In your expert opinion, what do you think of them? Legit or a cheapo like trustfires?



HKJ said:


> I will be adding Efest batteries to my test over the next few months.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 5, 2012)

EagleTac 18650 3400mAh with the newest Panasonic cell inside are going to hit the market soon.


----------



## TEEJ (Oct 5, 2012)

jirik_cz said:


> EagleTac 18650 3400mAh with the newest Panasonic cell inside are going to hit the market soon.




Sweet


----------



## Dubois (Oct 5, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> Crap that's a lot for shipping! Was that from Alibaba? Someone in the states needs to get a big load of them so we can save on shipping  if their any good that is.



From ShenZhen E-Young Technology, which is part of the powerwholesale/bestvaping/efest etc etc group (without a website at the moment). To lose one website may be regarded as a misfortune, to lose 4 (at least) looks like carelessness.

It still works out at around $10 per cell. If they are genuine Panasonic 3400mAh, that's good, but I'd prefer to have HKJ's review in hand to make sure.


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 5, 2012)

I feel the same way. Unfortunately I don't need that many batteries only about 3-5 so shipping would kill me. I need to know its wortb it


Dubois said:


> From ShenZhen E-Young Technology, which is part of the powerwholesale/bestvaping/efest etc etc group (without a website at the moment). To lose one website may be regarded as a misfortune, to lose 4 (at least) looks like carelessness.
> 
> It still works out at around $10 per cell. If they are genuine Panasonic 3400mAh, that's good, but I'd prefer to have HKJ's review in hand to make sure.


----------



## TEEJ (Oct 5, 2012)

One thing I'd also like to know is if the added capacity is due to being able to discharge to a lower remaining voltage or not.

Too many of the higher capacity mah seems to be from being able to sustain deeper discharge levels than the prior models.

This is fine if your LIGHT is not going to cut off at 2.75 - 3.0 v, and will let the cell go down to its rated discharge limit....but, if the gain is from being able to go lower than the light's cut-off, the added mah is not usable for most people.

A rating of mah from ~ 3.0 v - 4.2 v alone would be most relevant.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 5, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> One thing I'd also like to know is if the added capacity is due to being able to discharge to a lower remaining voltage or not.
> 
> Too many of the higher capacity mah seems to be from being able to sustain deeper discharge levels than the prior models.



All the Panasonic high capacity cells (2900/3100/3400) is specified down to 2.5 volt, but my test is only to 2.8 volt.




TEEJ said:


> This is fine if your LIGHT is not going to cut off at 2.75 - 3.0 v, and will let the cell go down to its rated discharge limit....but, if the gain is from being able to go lower than the light's cut-off, the added mah is not usable for most people.
> 
> A rating of mah from ~ 3.0 v - 4.2 v alone would be most relevant.



You can find that information in my reviews and in the comparison between the batteries (There is charts with capacity down to specific voltages).


----------



## guiri (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I'm, a little lost here. Are you guys saying you can get 3400 mAh cells for just a few bucks? I didn't think that was possible with a GOOD quality cell with
the actual CAPACITY and not just stated capacity.

I'm looking to buy some new 18650's for some upcoming lights and I just started looking for high capacity/vs good price and found this thread but never expected them to be
this cheap...

Also, do all of these have a GOOD button top or not? I need something like the AW 2200's or so as I had problems with the Redilast 3100's in at least one of my lights.

I'm interested in anything that's good, protected and with the actual rated capacity of 2800 and up by the way.

Thanks

George


----------



## Shadowww (Oct 9, 2012)

guiri said:


> Ok, I'm, a little lost here. Are you guys saying you can get 3400 mAh cells for just a few bucks? I didn't think that was possible with a GOOD quality cell with
> the actual CAPACITY and not just stated capacity.


Panasonic's 3400mAh cell itself costs ~$6-$7 + shipping (usually adding up to $8-$10 per cell), protected versions aren't much more expensive - Efest ones are $10-$12/cell with shipping included.


----------



## space-cowboy (Oct 9, 2012)

guiri said:


> Ok, I'm, a little lost here. Are you guys saying you can get 3400 mAh cells for just a few bucks? I didn't think that was possible with a GOOD quality cell with
> the actual CAPACITY and not just stated capacity.
> 
> I'm looking to buy some new 18650's for some upcoming lights and I just started looking for high capacity/vs good price and found this thread but never expected them to be
> ...



"Panasonic 3400mah protected" Search in Google. Low prices you see in this thread are for wholesale orders mostly.

I do not think there is a 18650 batt. model "one size fits all" flashlights.


----------



## guiri (Oct 9, 2012)

8-10 bucks PER cell in shipping?


----------



## guiri (Oct 9, 2012)

Actually, I see that you're in Europe. How about some replies from the guys in the US since that's where I am?
Maybe there are options to buy them from companies here in the US?

Thanks and thanks for the reply by the way


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 10, 2012)

28 bucks! or orbtronics are cheaper! still waiting on those efests


----------



## space-cowboy (Oct 10, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> 28 bucks! or orbtronics are cheaper! still waiting on those efests





Orbtronic 3400mAh is around $18 shipped with CPF discount.


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 10, 2012)

from where!?



space-cowboy said:


> Orbtronic 3400mAh is around $18 shipped with CPF discount.


----------



## space-cowboy (Oct 15, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> from where!?





at Orbtronic

25% off CPF coupon: *FORUM25B
*

Total $14.99 including shipping for Protected NCR18650B 3400mAh

Bare cells should be cheaper.


----------



## CM2010 (Oct 15, 2012)

$40 to ship 3 cells to the UK, no thanks.


----------



## space-cowboy (Oct 15, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> $40 to ship 3 cells to the UK, no thanks.



Li-ion cells cannot be shipped internationally from USA (banned by USPS) - this is for US members obviously.


----------



## guiri (Oct 26, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> $40 to ship 3 cells to the UK, no thanks.



Get someone locally to buy you some and ship to the UK. IF they get some kind of free shipping, deal, should turn out cheaper.


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 27, 2012)

Keeppower 3400mAh are available from eBay, $27.50 (add $2 shipping) for 2pc. You can make offer to seller for some discount too.


----------



## jenskh (Nov 4, 2012)

Hkequipment has good sortiment, reasonable prices and free worldwide shipping. I have tested some of their cells and they have come out as promised.


----------



## moderator007 (Nov 4, 2012)

space-cowboy said:


> at Orbtronic
> 
> 25% off CPF coupon: *FORUM25B
> *
> ...


Just tried this "The promo code you entered is not valid, expired or not eligible for this order." 
Has the code changed or is it gone?


----------



## space-cowboy (Nov 4, 2012)

moderator007 said:


> Just tried this "The promo code you entered is not valid, expired or not eligible for this order."
> Has the code changed or is it gone?




Discount code - expired.

Send an email to Orbtronic, and you will get a personal discount CPF code.


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 4, 2012)

yea i ordered like 300 bycks worth of batts grom orbtronic and they hooked me up with a personal promo code. great company to deal with


----------



## moderator007 (Nov 4, 2012)

space-cowboy said:


> Discount code - expired.
> 
> Send an email to Orbtronic, and you will get a personal discount CPF code.





mr.lumen said:


> yea i ordered like 300 bycks worth of batts grom orbtronic and they hooked me up with a personal promo code. great company to deal with


Thanks for the info. :twothumbs


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 6, 2012)

guiri said:


> Actually, I see that you're in Europe. How about some replies from the guys in the US since that's where I am?
> Maybe there are options to buy them from companies here in the US?
> 
> Thanks and thanks for the reply by the way



Buy the Eagletac 3400 especially if your after a true button top, I really like Redilast as well but like you I have some problems in some lights because it's not a true button top like the Eagletac. Eagletac uses the same Panasonic cell plus the way they wrap there cells makes them seem a hair thinner not to mention the over quality/finish seems maybe even better than Redilast.


----------



## guiri (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks. Do you know who has the best prices on them?


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 7, 2012)

guiri said:


> Thanks. Do you know who has the best prices on them?



Lightjunction Goinggear there all about the same price of $18.99 before CPF discounts.


----------



## Johan (Nov 7, 2012)

I ordered a Redilast 3400mah from the cpfmarketplace dealers forum.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-Redilast-3400mAh-Protected-18650-s-are-here!

*Pricing: $20.75 each! + shipping which for me was 2.99 if I recall correctly. (free shipping for 4+ pcs)
*


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 7, 2012)

great find. im loving my 3400 orbtronic protected batts. there great!


----------



## guiri (Nov 9, 2012)

jhc37013 said:


> Lightjunction Goinggear there all about the same price of $18.99 before CPF discounts.



Thanks


----------



## CyberCT (Nov 9, 2012)

The Keeppower 3400mAh are available from eBay, $27.50, are the best deal. These are still good quality protected batteries though, yes? How can they be great quality and that much cheaper than the others? I'm waiting to buy these (need to make sure the 3400 batteries fit the TK75) but ready to pull the trigger if so.


----------



## guiri (Nov 9, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> The Keeppower 3400mAh are available from eBay, $27.50, are the best deal. These are still good quality protected batteries though, yes? How can they be great quality and that much cheaper than the others? I'm waiting to buy these (need to make sure the 3400 batteries fit the TK75) but ready to pull the trigger if so.



Is that for one battery or two?


----------



## CouldUseALight (Nov 9, 2012)

The Orbtronic 3400s are really nice but a bit thick. They must be tapped out of a Zebralight sc600.

HIDCanada does a really good job testing their 18650s and sending you matched sets, but you pay for the quality there. (the website, NOT the HIDCanada on Ebay)


----------



## Shadowww (Nov 9, 2012)

guiri said:


> Is that for one battery or two?


That's for a pair.


CyberCT said:


> The Keeppower 3400mAh are available from eBay, $27.50, are the best deal. These are still good quality protected batteries though, yes? How can they be great quality and that much cheaper than the others? I'm waiting to buy these (need to make sure the 3400 batteries fit the TK75) but ready to pull the trigger if so.


Keeppower batteries are cheapest because they're the OEM (original manufacturer), Keeppower also manufactures batteries for bunch of other companies - they use same protection circuits etc, the only difference is logo on the wrapper, and configuration (flat top / raised top / button top).


----------



## CyberCT (Nov 9, 2012)

Shadowww said:


> That's for a pair.
> 
> Keeppower batteries are cheapest because they're the OEM (original manufacturer), Keeppower also manufactures batteries for bunch of other companies - they use same protection circuits etc, the only difference is logo on the wrapper, and configuration (flat top / raised top / button top).



Wow if that's the case, I'm going to try them.


----------



## Dubois (Nov 9, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Wow if that's the case, I'm going to try them.



You might have problems - seems the seller (doingoutdoors) is "currently way" and has no items for sale at the moment.

Edit 10th Nov - eBayer has returned - 3400/3100 Keeppower cells not available to UK buyers, but are available on eBay dot com


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 14, 2012)

Dubois said:


> You might have problems - seems the seller (doingoutdoors) is "currently way" and has no items for sale at the moment.
> 
> Edit 10th Nov - eBayer has returned - 3400/3100 Keeppower cells not available to UK buyers, but are available on eBay dot com



I'm interested in these keeppower 18650s, but i was wondering if they are fatter than usuall 18650s? I read some of the feedback and some said they were too fat to fit in their 18650 lights. What is the measurements for the battery and what is the norm for most reputable 18650s like AW etc... ?


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 14, 2012)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> I'm interested in these keeppower 18650s, but i was wondering if they are fatter than usuall 18650s? I read some of the feedback and some said they were too fat to fit in their 18650 lights. What is the measurements for the battery and what is the norm for most reputable 18650s like AW etc... ?




Check out here for most 18650 brand dimensions (length/width):

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650Summary UK.html

According to HKJ's site (linked above):
Keeppower 3400 are 18.7mm thick
Keeppower 3100 are 18.6mm thick
AW 3100 are 18.4mm thick


----------



## CM2010 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Keeppower 3400's will not fit in a SC600 or a TN30/31 but will fit fine in a TM11.


----------



## __philippe (Jan 30, 2013)

CM2010 said:


> The Keeppower 3400's will not fit in a SC600 or a TN30/31 but will fit fine in a TM11.



Will they fit in a Nitecore EC25 ?

__philippe


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Jun 30, 2013)

Which of the batteries mentioned would be the best to use in this new light I bought:

http://www.manafont.com/product_inf...des-memory-led-flashlight-black-18650-p-13366

Is a higher Mah always better?

Thanks.


----------



## Strion LED (Dec 29, 2013)

Just bought myself a late Christmas present.
Olight M 22. Now shopping for the latest and greatest Li I protected cell to put in this bad boy. 
I worked in the Semiconductor industry for almost 20 years and I know newer technology evolves very quickly. I see the last post was six months ago. Does anybody have the latest suggestions for good High MaH protected cells to put in my new Xmas present.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## rbchtt (Dec 29, 2013)

Have fun with your new toy 

If I'm not mistaken, Panasonic NCR18650B are the best batteries so far with max of 3400MAH.
They come unprotected, but you can find a lot of 3rd-party companies that sell these batteries installed with protection (GOOGLE FOR: fasttech,keeppower,eagletac, orbtronic).
Hope It'll help you!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## darkknightlight (Dec 29, 2013)

I think orbtronic has a 3600mah cell listed on their site

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbchtt (Dec 29, 2013)

darkknightlight said:


> I think orbtronic has a 3600mah cell listed on their site
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




They do , but im not sure if it worth the money
http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Orbtronic 18650 3600mAh (Black) UK.html


----------



## Strion LED (Dec 29, 2013)

darkknightlight said:


> I think orbtronic has a 3600mah cell listed on their site
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Thanks Guys I will check your suggestion out :wave:


----------



## darkknightlight (Dec 29, 2013)

rbchtt said:


> They do , but im not sure if it worth the money
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Orbtronic 18650 3600mAh (Black) UK.html



Oh I hadn't realized it had been reviewed yet. Good call! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIX TUX (Dec 29, 2013)

Shadowww said:


> That's for a pair.
> 
> Keeppower batteries are cheapest because they're the OEM (original manufacturer), Keeppower also manufactures batteries for bunch of other companies - they use same protection circuits etc, the only difference is logo on the wrapper, and configuration (flat top / raised top / button top).


Isn't the KP 3400 battery a Panasonic?


----------



## space-cowboy (Dec 30, 2013)

Strion LED said:


> Just bought myself a late Christmas present.
> Olight M 22. Now shopping for the latest and greatest Li I protected cell to put in this bad boy.
> I worked in the Semiconductor industry for almost 20 years and I know newer technology evolves very quickly. I see the last post was six months ago. Does anybody have the latest suggestions for good High MaH protected cells to put in my new Xmas present.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions



I would go with Orbtronic 2900mAh (I know, I know 2900mAh ).
Even though description says NCR18650 cell inside, Orbtronic latest batch is with NCR18650-*PF* newest high drain cell. 
For $11.99 shipped you cannot go wrong.


----------



## ianfield (Dec 21, 2014)

mr.lumen said:


> ok i lied. 35 dollars for one 18650 is an issue. haha. i was thinking 15-20 dollar range. why are they so much???



They're free if you rescue them from the recycling bin at the supermarket.

The first laptop battery pack I "won" was rated 5.2Ah, since then I got a pack rated at 4.2Ah - but it contained 3x parallel pairs, so I assume the cells are only 2.1Ah each, the last one I got was only 2.0Ah and was a PITA to strip down for the cells - but it was free, so I'm not complaining.

The primary application is my E-cigarette, but I'm considering other uses like the discount store LED 5W beam handlamp that self discharges if I don't leave it on the charger.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 21, 2014)

space-cowboy said:


> I would go with Orbtronic 2900mAh (I know, I know 2900mAh ).
> Even though description says NCR18650 cell inside, Orbtronic latest batch is with NCR18650-*PF* newest high drain cell.
> For $11.99 shipped you cannot go wrong.



If you want a protected cell, it doesn't make much sense to go with high drain. The protection will trip before you reach the current limit for the cell. Kinda like buying a Lamborghini with a governor. Given that you can get the standard unprotected version of the NCR18650PF for $8, or the higher-capacity 3400 mAh NCR18650B protected cells for under $10, it isn't much of a bargain either.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 21, 2014)

rbchtt said:


> They do , but im not sure if it worth the money
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Orbtronic 18650 3600mAh (Black) UK.html



The NCR18650G is certainly more expensive than many protected 18650s. But at $21.99, it's actually cheaper than at least a few 3400mAH NCR18650B based cells.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 21, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> The NCR18650G is certainly more expensive than many protected 18650s. But at $21.99, it's actually cheaper than at least a few 3400mAH NCR18650B based cells.



In a very specific situation, it MIGHT perform noticeably better...more because it maintains a slightly higher voltage than the NCR18650B. The capacity bump is TINY (barely five percent in theory, and even less in practice) and they are double the cost, if your shopping fu is strong. So they are NOT good value, generally speaking.


----------



## battery_bro (Dec 22, 2014)

space-cowboy said:


> I would go with Orbtronic 2900mAh (I know, I know 2900mAh ).
> Even though description says NCR18650 cell inside, Orbtronic latest batch is with NCR18650-*PF* newest high drain cell.
> For $11.99 shipped you cannot go wrong.



Three hours ago I just visited the largest Panasonic distributor in Southern China to talk about the PF model. It is quite good and is spec'd at 10A draw, typical 2900mAh capacity with a minimum of 2750mAh. They are only made in Japan, however models like B are made in China. So chances are the PF will have a considerably longer life.

They are pushed mainly for e-bikes in the US and power-tools in Europe, and come straight from the factory with a "button-top / washer" pos terminal which makes them easy to put in a series.

So I will also recommend to consider taking a serious look at the PF cell. The B range is mostly reserved for TESLA, which is driving the price up. (Their contract starts in April which will swallow up the supply entirely.)


----------



## zemmo (Dec 22, 2014)

battery_bro said:


> Three hours ago I just visited the largest Panasonic distributor in Southern China to talk about the PF model. It is quite good and is spec'd at 10A draw, typical 2900mAh capacity with a minimum of 2750mAh. They are only made in Japan, however models like B are made in China. So chances are the PF will have a considerably longer life.
> 
> They are pushed mainly for e-bikes in the US and power-tools in Europe, and come straight from the factory with a "button-top / washer" pos terminal which makes them easy to put in a series.
> 
> So I will also recommend to consider taking a serious look at the PF cell. The B range is mostly reserved for TESLA, which is driving the price up. (Their contract starts in April which will swallow up the supply entirely.)



Interesting, thanks.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 22, 2014)

And of course Tesla is building a huge factory in Nevada to produce 18650 cells.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 22, 2014)

battery_bro said:


> So I will also recommend to consider taking a serious look at the PF cell. The B range is mostly reserved for TESLA, which is driving the price up. (Their contract starts in April which will swallow up the supply entirely.)



Everybody says Tesla uses the NCR18650B. But are you sure? To get the kind of power that a Tesla needs from the number of cells they use in their battery pack requires the current capability of the NCR18650PD/PF/BD. The NCR18650B can't do it - at least not safely.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 22, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Everybody says Tesla uses the NCR18650B. But are you sure? To get the kind of power that a Tesla needs from the number of cells they use in their battery pack requires the current capability of the NCR18650PD/PF/BD. The NCR18650B can't do it - at least not safely.


I don't know that everyone is saying that. 
I will add I don't think that the new/additional contract the Tesla is working on (or signed) is for any cells we have official numbers for yet. As I understand it it is likely using Panasonic's latest construction with Si based cells. Near as I can tell this is speculation based on the expectation of positive long term test results over the last few years and new production capability. However, I don't believe any of the long term test results have been released publicly so they may have already switched gears. I think we'll know soon.


----------

